# Sig STL-900 Light/Laser



## Chams (Jun 27, 2009)

I've lost the onboard tool for the laser adjustments while shooting - forgot to take it out. Is it okay to use a regular Allen Wrench and if so what size? Thanks.

Julie


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

I did the same for my StreamLight TLR-2 you can use a standard hex just be careful not to force it or it will strip!

another option is calling sig and they may just send you another just say it never came with one..... (you didn't hear that from me)


----------

